# Snapper fishing



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Left the house around 0330 and headed out to our snapper hole yesterday. We only made one stop because that was the only place we needed to to. The snapper bite was good. I broke of some really big fish, they were hanging right on the structure. We ended up with a 5 person limit. I can only imagine the size of the fish I lost. I had my drag on my 6/0 maxed out and a fish still managed to pull out drag and cut me off on the wreck. Here is the two I ended up keeping. We were back at the truck around 11.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice did you go on a boat Nathan?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Went out with a friend that I've know since high school.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

think it was a stud gag that broke you off?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Could have been a grouper, the fish were right on the structure so I was in grouper territory. The first one I lost could have been a stud aj since I was using a pinfish. The one that was peeling drag and cut me off was on half a dead menhaden so it could have been a grouper or even a shark. I had 80lb floro but it was cut above the leader on the 50lb momo.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Could've been anything, but don't rule out a stud snapper. We were fishing in 100' a couple of weeks ago, only dropping the bait 50' at most, and couldn't stop what was almost positively 2 different snapper. We were even drifting off the spot after the initial hook-up and thumbed the spool on the second one, I think. Both fish ran my friend back to the structure after eating a hardtail on similar equipment nearer to the surface. We ran home after that because of the time and snapper not being in season yet, but there are some big ones out there for sure.

I'm buying something a little bigger to have on board for those fish for next time.


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

I bet it was a Snapper! We use B'liners when we get on them big ones.. and I will tell you dropping a small Liner down result in some monster monster snappers..and we use 100lb and they be snapping it like crazy..however we do get some super snaps in the boat (smile)! Nathan those are nice snaps you guys caught! I'm sure your arms and ribs are in the healing process today! LOL


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job. I have had several that I could not turn with the 6/0.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I only had 50lb with a 80lb floro leader and they kicked my butt. The only way to pull them out of that crap is braid. I don't think any mono will hold up to the structure. Never thought I would loose snapper on that heavy of tackle. I guess the best way is to chum them up away from the structure.


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

I am getting ready to go a very similar trip here in Texas, for some large ones I hope, using large bait, I had planned on taking my 6/0-#50 & 9/0-#100, after reading that I may stick to the 9/0 to start. I wanted to really catch something on it anyway, it was my father's and had not caught anything in years.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That big rig makes snapper fishing a chore.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Another issue is the problem with mono stretching. With 100' or more out its a good bit of stretch.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nathan,
Some great looking fish there. I can understand your frustration fully with them snapper running back up into the bottom structure. We lost 6 big fish due to being cut-off on the rocks. Was using 65lb power-pro with 80 pound steel leaders and still getting cut-off. Our snappers averaged only 8lbs each this last week. Gonna need to get out there on the drop-off and find those monsters everyone has been talking about. Hopefully, the weather will be improved by Wednesday as forecasted. Good luck fishin out there guys and stay safe.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I guess the guys that manage to get the big one in must catch um further from the bottom.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> I guess the guys that manage to get the big one in must catch um further from the bottom.


I've caught a ton of huge snapper while AJ fishing and most of them have been way off the bottom. If I'm fishing over steel I don't like to go more than half way down. If I'm fishing natural bottom I'll go farther down. One thing to think about is that abrasion resistance is more important than line test. If you hang up on the bottom with 85 lb braid you have to cleat the line off in order to break it, but when a big fish puts a lot of pressure on the line it doesn't take much much of a rub from a rock or wreck to part it. The solution is a long leader of 100-150 lb mono. 

Another thing to consider is bait. For AJ's I normally use squirrel fish about a foot long and that's what I've caught the big snapper on. I haven't targeted snapper this way yet, but If I go without the kids I will. (With the kids it's better for me to just buy cigar minnows and just worry about limiting and not size.) Use a double dropper rig with squid and drop it down on sandy bottom. If you don't get bit within 5-10 seconds of hitting the bottom, move to another spot and try again. Pull them up slow or they won't do well.

To cut down on AJ's, fish over rock piles. The fishing will be a lot slower but the ones you catch will be big.


----------

